# Awesome masks !



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Check out these super cool masks ! Make sure you watch the video demonstration.
They also have some cool links ! 
http://www.spfxmasks.com/index.html


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice but HOLY CRAP! Did you see the price?


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow. Those were amazing... but for $300-$700 a mask, one would think they would have to be.  Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please be aware......spfxmasks is a member here.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

SPFX has been around for a few years now as well as CFX. There's also loads of new companies tapping into the silicone mask market. Just to a Google search - You'll see what I mean!
.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG I could buy a new computer(two or three even!) for the prices of those masks!!!! jeeez. But I had a thought, if they are as realilistic as they seem(which, jeez, for that price they should be!) I wonder how hard it would be for a criminal to commit crime in charactor. Make it hard to catch him, he could just take the mask off and no one would think it was him. As long as he kept his dna off the crime scene as much as possible I wonder if they could ever catch him. Hmmm, should they make such masks?? lol


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

GothicCandle said:


> OMG I could buy a new computer(two or three even!) for the prices of those masks!!!! jeeez. But I had a thought, if they are as realilistic as they seem(which, jeez, for that price they should be!) I wonder how hard it would be for a criminal to commit crime in charactor. Make it hard to catch him, he could just take the mask off and no one would think it was him. As long as he kept his dna off the crime scene as much as possible I wonder if they could ever catch him. Hmmm, should they make such masks?? lol


Funny you say that because there have been such cases!!!

Also, with silicone masks becoming more and more prevalent, the prices should start to go down in the next few years or so. This year alone there's probably at least 5 new suppliers!
:jol:.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> OMG I could buy a new computer(two or three even!) for the prices of those masks!!!! jeeez. But I had a thought, if they are as realilistic as they seem(which, jeez, for that price they should be!) I wonder how hard it would be for a criminal to commit crime in charactor. Make it hard to catch him, he could just take the mask off and no one would think it was him. As long as he kept his dna off the crime scene as much as possible I wonder if they could ever catch him. Hmmm, should they make such masks?? lol


LOL, I like the way you think. If you're going to spend that kind of money for a mask, might as well get as much use out of it as you can, huh?

Seriously, these masks are very cool, so . . . one day when I hit the lottery, I'll get at least one of each.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That lucifer mask is my faviorite!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

tot13 said:


> LOL, I like the way you think. If you're going to spend that kind of money for a mask, might as well get as much use out of it as you can, huh?
> 
> Seriously, these masks are very cool, so . . . one day when I hit the lottery, I'll get at least one of each.


I think yall are side-tracking a bit. But...think of how easy it is to identify past buyers of masks that are out of range of casual haunters.

We have a people on the forum that own them, and speak highly of them. For someone running a pro haunt, or any fee paid haunt...I'm sure it's not quite as startling.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Have a few silicone masks....LOVE em...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

As in most cased you get what you pay for the better the quality the higher the price tag I 've heard alot of people buying these masks from them and there have been NO complaints in fact the chomp at the bit till it arrives !!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are freaking awesome!


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I have talked to the people a Composite Effects (CFX) and they have amazing stuff. Both companies masks are very comfortable to wear. You won't get hot and sweaty like you do with the cheap masks. Also, these masks are very detailed and have been used in movies and TV shows. Yea, they are expensive, but they are worth it for what you are getting. You can wear these things for hours without problems. I will buy some once I get a better income.

http://compositeeffects.com/blog/product-catalog/silicone-masks/


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I will admit these are very nice masks. The workmanship put into these masks shows with the details built into them.
As with anything, the better the quality the higher the price. Unfortunately, home haunters don't like to spend that price. Unless of course, they're rich and money is no problem.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Mine gets me extremely hot and sweaty but I do live in Vegas. Didn't use it last year but if I lived in a cooler climate I would and only if I was working the que outside. I prefer a latex or foam mask with a cloth or no backing. Its hard to get our actors to wear anything else because of the overheating of most masks..... I ran between 40 and 100 actors last year.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

AllenH (another HauntForum member) also makes silicone masks. Look for links from his profile. I believe his website is StiltBeastStudios.com.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

They look really cool! I still like playing around with make-up tho


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Heres a few pics of one of my silicone masks:


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

Awesome! Do you think they would borrow them? ha! My maiden name was Krueger...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Every pro haunter I've read a post from that uses these masks swears by them. Full-out silicone appliance makeup job... in 10 seconds. And Yes a bit pricey for the homies, but the pro set is who they're really marketing to. Oh, and they're a LOT cheaper than they were when they started out.

I was totally blown away by the selection at Transworld this year. And a lot of mask-glove combo sets, too... Aahh, to be independently wealthy... the wardrobe I'd have...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

This man robbed banks while wearing one, and was only caught when the money he took was "booby trapped" with red paint .

http://mydisguises.com/2010/04/26/white-bank-robber-wears-realistic-black-mask/


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

compositefx.com they make better masks than these guys haha but they are both WONDERFUL masks! SPFXmasks has a larger selection though. The reason all of these masks are priced $300+ is because they are not for your average home haunter. They are for large businesses in the haunt industry and film industry. They are not specifically for home haunters but hey if you wanna go for it one year I'm sure not gonna stop ya


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

another advantage to silicone is it won't break down and rot like like a latex mask will. so for the price you will get a mask that lasts a lot longer.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> This man robbed banks while wearing one, and was only caught when the money he took was "booby trapped" with red paint .
> 
> http://mydisguises.com/2010/04/26/white-bank-robber-wears-realistic-black-mask/


LOL! You have to wonder....if he can afford that mask, why was he robbing banks?????


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

All those masks are amazing, and I love that they are silicone (as I have a slight latex allergy). One day, when I'm rich......*sigh*


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought one two years ago from SPFX. It was a zombie mask and we actually used it for a church play ( Marley from scrooge), imagine that. Anyway, the mask itself is amazing. It looks good and it wears well. I used it for Halloween before the play began and it didn't get hot which was good. 

A note to consider, is all the companies, have some issues with integrity around the mouth and eyes. They can tear easy so if you take care of it, it lasts a long time. If you are not careful, or have an actor wearing it that doesn't care, the mouth will be torn a bit before nights end. 

They can be patched using some silicone 2, panty hose piece, and some coleman fuel to thin the silicone. If you have the paints, (smooth on silicone colors), you can re match the colors but they do a layered look so it is difficult to say the least. 

I just wish they made a clown mask with a little less gore, just the creepy features. That would go well with my costume I am still tweaking.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Got my second mask on the way from CFX....can also hit up Ill Willed Studios...Just got this one from him:


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Those masks are awesome.


----------

